# Need advice for 13 yr olds crippling stomache spasms



## KristiLynn (Jul 21, 2002)

This is my first visit to this site, but it wont be my last. My 13 year old daughter has recently been diagnosed with IBS. This is about her 15th diagnosis. She has been diagnosed with everything from migranes to epilepsy. All of these diagnosis have all been centered around the crippling stomache spasms that usual end up with hospitalization. These episodes are never expected and we have not been able to pinpoint a contributing food or factor. This is a condition that she has had since the age of 4. She has just recently went through the last step of a colonostopy. We just want to know what to do about the pain. So far nothing has helped and it is completely running her life for her.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

my doc put me on bentyl and it seems to be helping. pepto bismith for the runs, advil for the other pains, and lots of water.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

KristiLynn,My 14 yr old son was diagnosed with IBS in Feb. He too had severe stomach pain. We also couldn't find any foods contributing to his pain. When you say "nothing has helped" what do you mean? What exactly have you tried? Has your daughter been on antispasmodics? If so, some work better than others. First my son was on levsin (didn't help much), then bentyl (helped somewhat), then donnatal (that helped the most). With my son we found that it became a vicious cycle. Stomach pain caused anxiety about stomach pain, which caused more stomach pain, etc. A couple things helped the best. First we tried, antispasmodics; then therapy; and finally we used the 100-day hypnotherapy tapes (you can find info on them in the hypnotherapy forum on this bulletin board). He just finished the tapes and is 90% better. We've even begun tapering off the meds. If I can be of any further help, please feel free to e-mail me directly.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hi, my names claire and i'm 14. i've had IBS since 4th grade and its only recently gotten to the point where it basically runs my life! i've tried a lot of meds but other than immodium nothing seems to help. for stomach pain i usually put heat on my stomach or buy those thermacare patches which are actually for menstral cramps. i have the hypnotherapy tapes also but i just can't find the time to do them everyday!!! do they really help? i should just force msyelf if they work that well. anyways...hope everyones doing well.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, Claire, they really do work. My son found the best time to listen to them was right before going to sleep. In fact, most of the time they put him to sleep (which is not a problem in doing the tapes). He put on his headphones and I'd check in about 1/2 hr. If he was asleep, I'd take the headphones off. There's nothing easier!!!! Please take the time to do them.


----------



## 15966 (Aug 13, 2005)

Dear; Kristi Lynn, my name is alanna, I have never heard of IBS before, but two days ago I had my first stomach spasm, I am 14 and have never had one before. I have never felt such pain, and my mother quickly rushed me to the hospital as I screamed, shook uncontrollably, and had a panic attack. After hours it finally passed, they gave me a perscription for painkillers but nothing to prevent another spasm, do any of you have any good sggestions for a preventative? Because, I honestly never want to go through that agaian!!


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

to, alanna, i wouldnt go worrying that you have ibs seeing as most people have stomach spasms one time or another in there life, there really isnt much to stop them and unless your doctor tells you, you have ibs then theres nothing that will really been done if you've only had them once as it can be a number of things and it may never happen again, if you have D or/and C then possibley it can be ibs, but basing it on you only ever having one really bad stomach cramps with nothing else then i dont think you have it unless you have other problems to go along with it


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi I'm 16 and have been having problems with pain for almost 6 years now. I to was checked for many things and have just been told it's IBS. I have been in the hospitle 6 times since Augest. The only things I can tell you that give me mild relief is meditation and heat. My new doctor said that I should try to cut as many things out of my life that stress me out as posible. She thinks homeschooling or home toutering will help eliminate stress from school and hopefully help my pain. My family and I have also not been able to find any foods that cause more problems and attacks come out of nowhere. The only thing I am going to stay away from is saucey cheese, like in mac-and-cheese and nachos. I also got advice to stay away from soda and red sauce. I hope this is somewhat helpful. Good luck.


----------



## 15837 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ask your doctor abou the possibility of a gallbladder problem.. i know that she is young but im 14 two and it was my gallbladder. The test they use to see the function of the gallbladder is a hidascan. It may seem odd but gallstones or a narrow gallbladder valve could be her problem... its always worth a shot


----------

